# Need For Speed Shift



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow!  What a game!  Im a big fan of the 'street racing' NFS titles (ie Underground, Most Wanted, Undercover etc) and I hated ProStreet, but this one is awesome   The cars and tracks look superb and after a while your flying around the tracks like The Stig


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 12, 2009)

pc?


----------



## Kursah (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this game, can't wait to play it. If you have it for PC, care to take some screenies?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> pc?



sorry, I should have said, I have it for the XBOX 360.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> sorry, I should have said, I have it for the XBOX 360.



I've never seen someone so open with torrenting on forums


----------



## bswavey (Sep 12, 2009)

*torrent...?*

maybe he got it from a a newsgroup site....


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ya, this game is getting some great reviews.

Im not a big racing fan, but i may have to get this one when ever i get my PS3 Slim.

Glad you like it.(gives me more motivation to buy it)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

bswavey said:


> maybe he got it from a a newsgroup site....



Maybe, but he had torrented Batman before 



CDdude55 said:


> Ya, this game is getting some great reviews.
> 
> Im not a big racing fan, but i may have to get this one when ever i get my PS3 Slim.
> 
> Glad you like it.(gives me more motivation to buy it)



Yeah from the few reviews out there it's getting some pretty awesome reviews, I'm excited to play it also.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 13, 2009)

im looking to get it on pc tues. as looks a bit better than ps3 im sure. hoping my gran turismo wheel works well with it.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the first time I have ever pre-ordered a game...The pedigree of Slightly mad studios and all the stuff I've seen and read make this a must get game for me, one of the games I forked out for a G25 wheel for too. We in the UK have to wait till Friday though unfortunately.....


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 13, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> This is the first time I have ever pre-ordered a game...The pedigree of Slightly mad studios and all the stuff I've seen and read make this a must get game for me, one of the games I forked out for a G25 wheel for too. We in the UK have to wait till Friday though unfortunately.....



If wheel support ends up sucking. I recommend Live for speed. You can buy it on their website. Its a pretty damn good racing sim. And its priced in UK pounds. So  for you


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 13, 2009)

Aye, I've had an S1 licence since 2005 and since I got the wheel I started to get back into it. Looking forward to the VW Scirocco and the new tyre physics when they finally get released, I'll upgrade to S2 then most probably.

But I'm a bit of a graphics whore so Shift is getting me all sweaty, LOL. And I reckon the G25 will be well supported, from the interviews I've read the pro setting is aimed at FFB wheels. Still, not long to wait till we find out for sure!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 13, 2009)

I saw a commercial for it a few hours ago and does it look sweet! Graphics look kick arse and 
so do the effects!
Too bad I don't have a 360


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 13, 2009)

Check out this interview with one of the developers, its quite old but from his answers its quite a bit deeper than the usual NFS dross....

http://www.drivingitalia.net/articoli.php?sez=software&id=93


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 13, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I saw a commercial for it a few hours ago and does it look sweet! Graphics look kick arse and
> so do the effects!
> Too bad I don't have a 360



it runs on pc, ps3 as well. just a couple days wait now.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 13, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Aye, I've had an S1 licence since 2005 and since I got the wheel I started to get back into it. Looking forward to the VW Scirocco and the new tyre physics when they finally get released, I'll upgrade to S2 then most probably.
> 
> But I'm a bit of a graphics whore so Shift is getting me all sweaty, LOL. And I reckon the G25 will be well supported, from the interviews I've read the pro setting is aimed at FFB wheels. Still, not long to wait till we find out for sure!



Yes i remember reading that the highest settings of difficulty require a wheel. i hope they stuck to that.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.direct2drive.com/8344/product/Buy-Need-For-Speed-SHIFT-Download has presale.....opens this month on the 15TH.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 13, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> it runs on pc, ps3 as well. just a couple days wait now.



Sweet!  Definitely looking forward to it then! And my 5870


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe he knows a guy who knows a guy, that knows a guy


----------



## cray86 (Sep 13, 2009)

Funny product placement for your game

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/d14fdef4f2/between-two-ferns-with-zach-galifianakis


----------



## MadClown (Sep 13, 2009)

will it have this music in it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u19xfe1Kc 

if not then im not getting it


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bugger, now you've made me want to neck a bean.....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 13, 2009)

Whenever you see a post from him about a game, its always 360. 

Avatar gives it away too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Maybe he knows a guy who knows a guy, that knows a guy



Who knows a guy that clubbed a guy that knew a guy who seen it fall off a truck.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've never seen someone so open with torrenting on forums



I may work in/own a games store


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 13, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I may work in/own a games store





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Whenever you see a post from him about a game, its always 360.
> 
> Avatar gives it away too.



LOL, yeah it does a bit


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 14, 2009)

So I looked on the futureshop website today and found that they have the pc version listed at $69.99 which is the same as ps3/xbox but for the 22nd which is next week.

Im hoping ebgames has it here for tomorrow and at 49.99 or 59.99. $70s quite a bit to pay for pc. i blame activision for this and their mw2 price.

If it aint there ill prob just get it on ps3.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 14, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the pc version listed at $69.99



That is just plain ridiculous! I didn't even pay anywhere near that for Crysis Special Edition...:shadedshu


----------



## Cheeseball (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this the Need For Speed that will bring the series back on track or will it bring it to a new track that doesn't suck?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 14, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> That is just plain ridiculous! I didn't even pay anywhere near that for Crysis Special Edition...:shadedshu



Thats $59.99 in US. Canada always gets $10 more. meanwhile in exchange its probably $4 at most.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 14, 2009)

Full price is £30 in the UK, not bad at all. Pre-order price is £25


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 14, 2009)

If it will be good i will probably buy it.But firstly i need to finish GRID


----------



## MRCL (Sep 14, 2009)

Two questions:

1. Does it get back to the roots, or at least is it at Most Wanted level
2. Can you drive a Subaru Impreza


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does it get back to the roots, or at least is it at Most Wanted level
> 2. Can you drive a Subaru Impreza



There is a car list out. http://www.gamingtarget.com/article.php?artid=9872

It is in there.

I didnt play the originals way back so not sure what those were. This is a racing sim with some arcade stuff in it. Real tracks this time around. It's been made by the gtr guys. IGN has a good video review on it.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 14, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> There is a car list out. http://www.gamingtarget.com/article.php?artid=9872
> 
> It is in there.
> 
> I didnt play the originals way back so not sure what those were. This is a racing sim with some arcade stuff in it. Real tracks this time around. It's been made by the gtr guys. IGN has a good video review on it.




Nice. Its always nice to drive a car you have irl in virtual reality lol.
With back to the roots I mean: Did they chose th path fun&driving > graphics, or did they made a damn good looking, but horrible to control game. Can't really check out reviews right now, because nearly all gaming sites are blocked by content filter


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Nice. Its always nice to drive a car you have irl in virtual reality lol.
> With back to the roots I mean: Did they chose th path fun&driving > graphics, or did they made a damn good looking, but horrible to control game. Can't really check out reviews right now, because nearly all gaming sites are blocked by content filter



It is very nice looking indeed. As said earlier in this thread. They said highest realism settings will require a wheel. IGN did say controls could be better but they still said it was nice.

BTW damn you for owning a nice car. wish i had a car lol


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 14, 2009)

From everything I've read the driving is good, from gamepad to wheel for the hardest settings. The physics model is by the GTR guys and is supposed to be more accurate than GTR 2, but you can have driver aids such as traction control and ABS brakes to make it easier. The easier modes will have more grip too. It depends on whether you prefer GRID to GTR 2 I suppose.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 14, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> It is very nice looking indeed. As said earlier in this thread. They said highest realism settings will require a wheel. IGN did say controls could be better but they still said it was nice.
> 
> BTW damn you for owning a nice car. wish i had a car lol



I have a wheel, wheels are fun! Well as long as they didn't fuck it up like Pro Street (I played half an hour, and I enjoyed NO second of it, and the moderator guy was annoying) I'll check it out.

Hey I have worked for that car



mikek75 said:


> From everything I've read the driving is good, from gamepad to wheel for the hardest settings. The physics model is by the GTR guys and is supposed to be more accurate than GTR 2, but you can have driver aids such as traction control and ABS brakes to make it easier. The easier modes will have more grip too. It depends on whether you prefer GRID to GTR 2 I suppose.



I prefer laying in easy or normal modes. I get frustrated rather easily with racing games...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> I have a wheel, wheels are fun! Well as long as they didn't fuck it up like Pro Street (I played half an hour, and I enjoyed NO second of it, and the moderator guy was annoying) I'll check it out.
> 
> Hey I have worked for that car



I started playing pro street again like a month ago. just used my xbox controller and it was fine. I know my bro has used a wheel with that and most wanted and had a lot of trouble. so i dont bother.


----------



## MRCL (Sep 14, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I started playing pro street again like a month ago. just used my xbox controller and it was fine. I know my bro has used a wheel with that and most wanted and had a lot of trouble. so i dont bother.



I'll et it for PS3 anyway, and analog sticks are fine, too.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 14, 2009)

From a developer interview I read the physics modelling is closer to real life in that tyres grip/slip/grip rather than GTR 2 like feeling like your on ice. IF its like that then it should be good. I can't play GRID anymore since I got my wheel as it just feels so far removed from real driving. GTR2 on the other hand is bloody hard, but is really satisfying when you get it right. I'm hoping Shift gives more of that but with GRID style visuals.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 15, 2009)

Wheel support is meh for pc. the force feedback is really good. i set it all to 100% in my logitech profiler. But the steering needs improvement. I've set my degrees to 900 and 720 and it feels like you need to crank about 90 degrees to get the car to turn. 

My brother's way of describing it when i said this to him was it doesnt scale well with the speed of the car.

 I will email EA and see what they say. Maybe there's a way to improve this.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 15, 2009)

That sounds disappointing. Theres a formula for working out the correct degrees of wheel turn which I got from racesimcentral. Probably better I link to it rather than cock it up describing it, LOL.

http://forum.racesimcentral.com/showthread.php?t=327351


----------



## Stearic (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on Shift...been looking forward to a decent NFS title for a long time now.

Reg the wheel/controller setup, I played GriD for a while with my Logitech Momo FF wheel, and recently I started playing it with the Xbox controller for PC; I prefer the controller actually. The wheel is not smooth enough in the turns (it doesn't use cables but an internal gear/cog system I think) and definitely not as quick as the controller. Especially on the tighter tracks like San Francisco and Shibuya, the controller allows quick (and unrealistic  ) directional changes.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 15, 2009)

Did one lap before i had to leave for school on the xbox controller. its nice otherwise. need to get used to that as well.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 15, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Does it get back to the roots, or at least is it at Most Wanted level
> 2. Can you drive a Subaru Impreza



1. Well....its track racing again so its very different from Most Wanted...but trust me, its great 
2. Yesssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 15, 2009)

can you upgrade a RX-7 to a point where you can race cars in tier 4?? like the lambo reventons etc etc?? so basiclly..upgrade the Rx-7 which is a tier 2 to a tier 4 stats


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

One thing that is angering me right now.

After doing a race the menu calibration is retarded. it thinks im holding my joystick constantly up. and doesnt fix untill i restart the game. grrrr

Edit: I fixed this. brother asked if my wheel was still plugged in. it caused the issue. weird only after a race.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

It's basically ProStreet without the anouncer.  Frankly, I'm unimpressed.  Casual mode was just plain stupid.  Pro is barely playable without a manual transmission.  Normal was just plain cheesy.  I didn't try experienced.  Still can't brake and steer without losing control.  The two cars I drove (BMW M3 and Mazda RX-8) act like they burn out in third gear from a coast.

Need for Speed has always been about arcade.  They make it a simulator and the "fun" vacuum takes hold.  I think this one gets filed close to Carbon.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's basically ProStreet without the anouncer.  Frankly, I'm unimpressed.  Casual mode was just plain stupid.  Pro is barely playable without a manual transmission.  Normal was just plain cheesy.  I didn't try experienced.  Still can't brake and steer without losing control.  The two cars I drove (BMW M3 and Mazda RX-8) act like they burn out in third gear from a coast.
> 
> Need for Speed has always been about arcade.  They make it a simulator and the "fun" vacuum takes hold.  I think this one gets filed close to Carbon.



What are you using to play


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Keyboard, like I always have. 



kurosagi01 said:


> can you upgrade a RX-7 to a point where you can race cars in tier 4?? like the lambo reventons etc etc?? so basiclly..upgrade the Rx-7 which is a tier 2 to a tier 4 stats


As far as I can tell, cars don't change tiers.  If you buy a tier 1 car and buy all the upgrades for it, it will remain a tier 1 car (unlike NFS games since Underground).


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Keyboard, like I always have.
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, cars don't change tiers.  If you buy a tier 1 car and buy all the upgrades for it, it will remain a tier 1 car (unlike NFS games since Underground).



i can change my RX-7's teir mines RL though  so its kinda cheating


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Well they said pro u need a steering wheel. This is probably why you cant drive with it. Consider buying an xbox controller for your pc. Or if you have an xbox just use a controller from there.

My bro would use a keyboard in the previous ones. Not sure how he did it. I used a nyko before the xbox one.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

I like Pro the best with keyboard and have won 12 consecutive races so far by a long shot.  I'm going to get the 25 easy wins before bumping the AI up a notch.  Mind you, I beat ProStreet with a manual tranny on keyboard as well as Most Wanted; both with assists off.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I like Pro the best with keyboard and have won 12 consecutive races so far by a long shot.  I'm going to get the 25 easy wins before bumping the AI up a notch.  Mind you, I beat ProStreet with a manual tranny on keyboard as well as Most Wanted; both with assists off because they are annoying.



When i beat pro street i had to use casual on some races. but i was playing through it again this time with the xbox controller. the gas and break have more control. Got through half of it roughly all on king, and assists off.

This with my wheel i have all assists off except stm. i was spinning out coming out of corners.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I like Pro the best with keyboard and have won 12 consecutive races so far by a long shot.  I'm going to get the 25 easy wins before bumping the AI up a notch.  Mind you, I beat ProStreet with a manual tranny on keyboard as well as Most Wanted; both with assists off.



i shut off assits in like all my racing games i think they suck hardcore idk about anyone else but assits seem to "freeze" up my cars i cant control them but i like my cars more loose than most so i might be biased.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Assists aren't for racing.  They're for people driving 60 MPH and emergency braking or driving on slick surfaces.  Of course, some cars like Mercedes-Benz have the assists tuned in for high speed driving as well (*cough*Autobahn*cough*).  NFS doesn't account for that so it just all sucks.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

Youre trying to tell me EA screwed up again?? well my copy is still shipping so ill see soon enough


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Youre trying to tell me EA screwed up again?? well my copy is still shipping so ill see soon enough



if you're hoping for a froza/gran turismo with less cars and tracks then you will be disapointed. Cant say it came close in terms of physics.

Was looking through the tracks. Nurburgring is in 3 parts. not sure it covers all of it or not total. i hope it does.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Youre trying to tell me EA screwed up again?? well my copy is still shipping so ill see soon enough


Heh, the good news is that they stick you in the BMW M3 and make you take a practice lap so you can choose your assists, transmission, and the lot.  That's the only reason why it is bareable.  It lets you pick your poison.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Assists aren't for racing.  They're for people driving 60 MPH and emergency braking or driving on slick surfaces.  Of course, some cars like Mercedes-Benz have the assists tuned in for high speed driving as well (*cough*Autobahn*cough*).  NFS doesn't account for that so it just all sucks.



i used to shut off all my assits to be like man now im super good at this game but the game when i realized it was absolutely rediculous was underground or the second one "wanted"? eaither way underground i was like WTF is this S@#$? i would be going like 130 and try to turn left or something and it would CRAWL i was like wtf TURN LEFT and then it would like autobrake and im still crawling left slam into a wall loose then i was like F@#$ this disabled everything and all of a sudden my car responded...it was like night and day it was turning and speeding up drifting was all sorts of easy with assits off.......it was like heaven.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i used to shut off all my assits to be like man now im super good at this game but the game when i realized it was absolutely rediculous was underground or the second one "wanted"? eaither way underground i was like WTF is this S@#$? i would be going like 130 and try to turn left or something and it would CRAWL i was like wtf TURN LEFT and then it would like autobrake and im still crawling left slam into a wall loose then i was like F@#$ this disabled everything and all of a sudden my car responded...it was like night and day it was turning and speeding up drifting was all sorts of easy with assits off.......it was like heaven.



Dont think most wanted had assists. you could turn into sharp corners going an insane speed. Man it was fun


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Dont think most wanted had assists. you could turn into sharp corners going an insane speed. Man it was fun



well one of them all i remember i it had assits and then their were a bunch of consecutive ones after it that also had assits....either way they totally blow. their is one game though i will leave accel/brake assit on for its totally unrelated but its GRID that game is like wtf hard on easy with assits off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> i used to shut off all my assits to be like man now im super good at this game but the game when i realized it was absolutely rediculous was underground or the second one "wanted"? eaither way underground i was like WTF is this S@#$? i would be going like 130 and try to turn left or something and it would CRAWL i was like wtf TURN LEFT and then it would like autobrake and im still crawling left slam into a wall loose then i was like F@#$ this disabled everything and all of a sudden my car responded...it was like night and day it was turning and speeding up drifting was all sorts of easy with assits off.......it was like heaven.


That's like going from Casual to Pro.   In Casual, you don't even have to brake, just hold the gas down and it will brake for you.  It's hard to lose in casual but it also sucks to win.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> well one of them all i remember i it had assits and then their were a bunch of consecutive ones after it that also had assits....either way they totally blow. their is one game though i will leave accel/brake assit on for its totally unrelated but its GRID that game is like wtf hard on easy with assits off.



Prostreet had a difficulty level assits as well as stm, abs, and tcs. And it was more difficult on turns. but most realistic ive seen so far from nfs i think. though i havent played pre most wanted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Prostreet had a difficulty level assits as well as stm, abs, and tcs. And it was more difficult on turns. but most realistic ive seen so far from nfs i think. though i havent played pre most wanted.



ya i play pro street its more realistic the ones b4 it imo are ways behind in realism.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

To date, I think Porsche Unleashed was the most realistic.  You had to pony up to repair your car so you made damn sure not to befriend walls.  In some cases, you'd lose if the car received any damage at all be it hitting a car, a wall, or a light pole (curse those).  You couldn't brake and maneuver but that was its only real shortfall.

The blinkers worked on the road.  In showcase mode, doors opened, soft top up or down, and hoods open/shut.  On the 911 Turbo, the tail fin even deploys once you get going fast enough like the real deal.  And all of this was back in 2000.  NFS downgraded since then.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there any nfs games i should really check out that was before most wanted?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Is there any nfs games i should really check out that was before most wanted?



hot persuit 2 best nfs game imo.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hot persuit 2 best nfs game imo.


Awesome soundtrack, pretty meh otherwise.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> To date, I think Porsche Unleashed was the most realistic.  You had to pony up to repair your car so you made damn sure not to befriend walls.  In some cases, you'd lose if the car received any damage at all be it hitting a car, a wall, or a light pole (curse those).  You couldn't brake and maneuver but that was its only real shortfall.
> 
> The blinkers worked on the road.  In showcase mode, doors opened, soft top up or down, and hoods open/shut.  On the 911 Turbo, the tail fin even deploys once you get going fast enough like the real deal.  And all of this was back in 2000.  NFS downgraded since then.



Agreed, i dont even play it anymore or else i'd get peeved at these new ones.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, can't bother reading all the posts. Can anyone say if this game is more like a racing simulator (GTR, rFactor, LFS...) than arcade-ish as it was announced? I don't want it to be as pro as GTR etc, but I would love if the racing part of the game is more simulation than arcade, more simulation than Race Driver series for example. Thanks in advance.



FordGT90Concept said:


> To date, I think Porsche Unleashed was the most realistic.  You had to pony up to repair your car so you made damn sure not to befriend walls.  In some cases, you'd lose if the car received any damage at all be it hitting a car, a wall, or a light pole (curse those).  You couldn't brake and maneuver but that was its only real shortfall.
> 
> The blinkers worked on the road.  In showcase mode, doors opened, soft top up or down, and hoods open/shut.  On the 911 Turbo, the tail fin even deploys once you get going fast enough like the real deal.  And all of this was back in 2000.  NFS downgraded since then.



If Shift was liek Porsche unleashed adapted according to the realism of today in terms of physics etc it would be perfect.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Hi, can't bother reading all the posts. Can anyone say if this game is more like a racing simulator (GTR, rFactor, LFS...) than arcade-ish as it was announced? I don't want it to be as pro as GTR etc, but I would love if the racing part of the game is more simulation than arcade, more simulation than Race Driver series for example. Thanks in advance.



What you are hoping for is basically what they achieved. If you set everything to pro it is basically like gtr except no 900 degree wheel detection. But with assists breaking/steering assists it is more of an arcade. so you have the choice. but i recommend to use some controller or wheel. or youll have problems like fordgt has.

Note: steering is a bit clunky and takes getting used to with a 360 controller. tho i didnt have deadzones set to 0% at this point


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't worry, you'll never catch me playing a game with a controler that is not supposed to be used for that genre. I have the G25. No way I would be playing GTR, rFactor or LFS otherwise.

I do like simulators, but I want a game that is a little bit more relaxing, more forgiving, as to say. A game that I don't have to be so concentrated, but whose driving experience isn't as meaningless and hollow (for me) as in previous NFS or Race Driver games.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

I should Fraps some 1337 keyboard drivin'. Best of all, it only takes one hand.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I should Fraps some 1337 keyboard drivin'. Best of all, it only takes one hand.



Yes please. I have heard of people that do wonders with the keyboard, but I can't. I never gave it enough time anyway, even if you do drive wonderfully, it's not the same experience at all.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Don't worry, you'll never catch me playing a game with a controler that is not supposed to be used for that genre. I have the G25. No way I would be playing GTR, rFactor or LFS otherwise.
> 
> I do like simulators, but I want a game that is a little bit more relaxing, more forgiving, as to say. A game that I don't have to be so concentrated, but whose driving experience isn't as meaningless and hollow (for me) as in previous NFS or Race Driver games.



Ive done 5 races so far with my driving force gt. u want to set in your logitech profiler to 270 degrees.

Then in game all deadzones to 0% and steering sensitivity i set to 50% but that is personal preference. I turned breaking and steering assists off as well as tcs and abs to off. But i left stm to low. so you can tweak these to certainly make it more forgiving,

the only other thing ive been reading is performance. And people have been going to near low settings even with a dual core and 4870 card.

Ill admit max was occasionally choppy for me with a 4870x2 at 1920x1200.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the only other thing ive been reading is performance. And people have been going to near low settings even with a dual core and 4870 card.
> 
> Ill admit max was occasionally choppy for me with a 4870x2 at 1920x1200.



That could be a problem, unless I feel encouraged to assemble all my gear, with a DLP I have and an special mount I did for the G25 (have to recover it from the attic though). Reason is the DLP is just 1280x720 or 1280x1024 so it wouldn't pose a problem performance wise.

But that kind of contrasts with my desire of using that game as a relaxing tool, doesn't it? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> That could be a problem, unless I feel encouraged to assemble all my gear, with a DLP I have and an special mount I did for the G25 (have to recover it from the attic though). Reason is the DLP is just 1280x720 or 1280x1024 so it wouldn't pose a problem performance wise.
> 
> But that kind of contrasts with my desire of using that game as a relaxing tool, doesn't it? Decisions, decisions...



system specs?

games are meant to be relaxing. but think about how frustrated youve been with them in the past

i can think of many games and occasions.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Keyboard, like I always have.
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, cars don't change tiers.  If you buy a tier 1 car and buy all the upgrades for it, it will remain a tier 1 car (unlike NFS games since Underground).



so a tier 1 or 2 cars when maxed out performance won't be able to race against tier 4s performance?? that kind of sucks since most teir 4 are all supercars and i think lot of people would prefer driving their favourate cars which you drive in modern lives against supercars like in NFS most-wanted
I'm bored of only be able to drive super-cars at the end since their all tier 4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> hot persuit 2 best nfs game imo.



I gotta say Hot Pursuit for PS1. I liked that "slower cars" were still able, I loved the Vette and trounched my cousins and their Lambo's on a daily basis with it, then the cops, they were hilarious and the Arnold voice cheat was great.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 16, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Keyboard, like I always have.
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, cars don't change tiers.  If you buy a tier 1 car and buy all the upgrades for it, it will remain a tier 1 car (unlike NFS games since Underground).



keyboard? get something that is pressure sensitive, I love the game and its mechanics.

And yes, an M3 GTR will burn out in 3rd gear at a rolling start, pretty much anything above 350 HP will.  I say give the game another try with XBoX 360 controller for Windows.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Ive done 5 races so far with my driving force gt. u want to set in your logitech profiler to 270 degrees.
> 
> Then in game all deadzones to 0% and steering sensitivity i set to 50% but that is personal preference. I turned breaking and steering assists off as well as tcs and abs to off. But i left stm to low. so you can tweak these to certainly make it more forgiving,
> 
> ...



odd, my 4870 kills at 1920x1200 4xAA, 16xAF.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so a tier 1 or 2 cars when maxed out performance won't be able to race against tier 4s performance?? that kind of sucks since most teir 4 are all supercars and i think lot of people would prefer driving their favourate cars which you drive in modern lives against supercars like in NFS most-wanted
> I'm bored of only be able to drive super-cars at the end since their all tier 4



Actually in some races, yes   In the Tier 4 events you get an event called 'Works Vs Supercars'.  I cant wait to race my 'Works' upgraded Tier 2 Lotus Elise against a Veyron  (I will probably get smoked lol)

I was a bit naughty and paid 260 MS points for a Pagani Zonda-F   My m8 was gutted when I rolled up in it and wiped the floor with his GT-R


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got this game last night, is it games for windows live? and how is the online?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 16, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> odd, my 4870 kills at 1920x1200 4xAA, 16xAF.



i was at 8xaa went down to 4 went to 8xaf. and lowered shadows and textures to medium. my fsb is 1423 right now. cant get it any higher


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so a tier 1 or 2 cars when maxed out performance won't be able to race against tier 4s performance?? that kind of sucks since most teir 4 are all supercars and i think lot of people would prefer driving their favourate cars which you drive in modern lives against supercars like in NFS most-wanted
> I'm bored of only be able to drive super-cars at the end since their all tier 4



I actually like the fact that cars don't change tier. IMO it was stupid that (i.e.) a Civic was as fast as the supercars when all of them were fully upgraded. You could make it through the games with your starting car too, there was no need to change it. No matter how much you like your Civic, Golf GTi or Clio, it will never have a chance against a tunned supercar.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 16, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> the only other thing ive been reading is performance. And people have been going to near low settings even with a dual core and 4870 card.
> 
> Ill admit max was occasionally choppy for me with a 4870x2 at 1920x1200.



_ In our version of the game Nvidia's Geforce cards were running without problems, but AMD's Radeons were noticeably slower that usually. AMD is already aware of the problem and is working on optimizations for Shift. _

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...engine-info-and-Full-HD-screenshots/Practice/


----------



## MRCL (Sep 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I gotta say Hot Pursuit for PS1. I liked that "slower cars" were still able, I loved the Vette and trounched my cousins and their Lambo's on a daily basis with it, then the cops, they were hilarious and the Arnold voice cheat was great.



Agreed. Its from 1998, but I still play it today. Its the most fun NFS ever. Most Wanted is cool, but NFSHP is just better. Black Diablo SV, last Knockout Race in Empire City, man the first time I drove that track I was so pushed! I should finally get around and play the Tournament and Knockouts on hard mode... soem tracks are really hard if they are mirrored, at night and with snow.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I actually like the fact that cars don't change tier. IMO it was stupid that (i.e.) a Civic was as fast as the supercars when all of them were fully upgraded. You could make it through the games with your starting car too, there was no need to change it. No matter how much you like your Civic, Golf GTi or Clio, it will never have a chance against a tunned supercar.



yeah you could but you have to be really good at it to do that


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 16, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> yeah you could but you have to be really good at it to do that



Yeah, maybe. Let's say:

the very first car = difficult
second car = easy already


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I actually like the fact that cars don't change tier. IMO it was stupid that (i.e.) a Civic was as fast as the supercars when all of them were fully upgraded. You could make it through the games with your starting car too, there was no need to change it. No matter how much you like your Civic, Golf GTi or Clio, it will never have a chance against a tunned supercar.



I haven't played this game yet so I'm not sure what cars are what tiers, but I agree on a certain level. A civic isn't ever goign to compete with a super car. To put out 500whp in one is flat out insanely hard, and when done that car will be a straight line performer.

I'm not sure what tier they would place the Camaro in or a Corvette, but I'm assuming not with super cars. These are the cars that have the aftermarket depth and the good building blocks to hang with any of the super cars and should be able to jump tiers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Yes please. I have heard of people that do wonders with the keyboard, but I can't. I never gave it enough time anyway, even if you do drive wonderfully, it's not the same experience at all.


Well, I did a race and I was going to record the replay but Fraps didn't catch it.  I can't record while driving because the FPS takes too large of a penalty.  Maybe I'll try again later.





1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not sure what tier they would place the Camaro in or a Corvette, but I'm assuming not with super cars. These are the cars that have the aftermarket depth and the good building blocks to hang with any of the super cars and should be able to jump tiers.


I think Camero is Tier 2 and Corvette is Tier 3.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2009)

That must mean there is no ZR-1  or no Z06 once again


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not having any fun playing NFS Shift.  It is very likely I won't ever finish it--a first for a NFS game.


----------



## Benetanegia (Sep 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I am not having any fun playing NFS Shift.  It is very likely I won't ever finish it--a first for a NFS game.



Elaborate please.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I am not having any fun playing NFS Shift.  It is very likely I won't ever finish it--a first for a NFS game.



Im loving it so far. IGN did make a good point: money is very easy to come by. Which is really only good for car collecting.


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 17, 2009)

Have you managed to find a setup for your G25 that works?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> Elaborate please.


Let's just say there's really nothing new that's good.  I'd rather play ProStreet.  There's really only three differences between the two anyway:

1) aggression/precision: it is really quite pointless because aggression basically means you aren't in first while precision means you are.  Juiced 2: Hot Import Nights does a much better job here with Driver DNA.

2) Handling is just plain stupid.  It reminds me of playing Nevada speedrun in ProStreet with an X800 XL--you don't have to try to crash, the crash will come to you.

3) The announcer is gone.  I liked the announcer.


The problem that plagues them both is performance.  Both games are highly unoptimized requiring good hardware just to get framerates smooth enough to make the game playable.  Frame rates only became a problem occasionally on Prostreet but it is ever present on Shift.

A subset of that point is load times are very long in shift.  There is also no way to do a practice run on a map before going into competition.


Edit: The more I play it, the more I hate it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> so a tier 1 or 2 cars when maxed out performance won't be able to race against tier 4s performance?? that kind of sucks since most teir 4 are all supercars and i think lot of people would prefer driving their favourate cars which you drive in modern lives against supercars like in NFS most-wanted
> I'm bored of only be able to drive super-cars at the end since their all tier 4



I agree. I want it to be like Underground 2 for power modding capabilities. I should be able to take a lowly Ford Focus, and make it a Supercar eating track machine if that's what I wanted.



Benetanegia said:


> I actually like the fact that cars don't change tier. IMO it was stupid that (i.e.) a Civic was as fast as the supercars when all of them were fully upgraded. You could make it through the games with your starting car too, there was no need to change it. No matter how much you like your Civic, Golf GTi or Clio, it will never have a chance against a tunned supercar.


Wrong. There are plaenty of examples, even irl, that show a tuned entry level car is a match for a tuned supercar. You end up spending just as much on the tier one car to make it as fast as the tuned supercar, but that doesn't mean it's not doable.

I hate the fact that I have to change a car, even if I don't want to. A big enough budget makes any car fast. I'd rather just keep working with what I have than to start again on a different platform.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't played this game yet so I'm not sure what cars are what tiers, but I agree on a certain level. A civic isn't ever goign to compete with a super car. To put out 500whp in one is flat out insanely hard, and when done that car will be a straight line performer.
> 
> I'm not sure what tier they would place the Camaro in or a Corvette, but I'm assuming not with super cars. These are the cars that have the aftermarket depth and the good building blocks to hang with any of the super cars and should be able to jump tiers.


Put the engine in the back of the Civic and you now have a solid platform for handling. (btw, 500HP is not hard from a civic. There are B16 powered Civics Cranking out over 750HP, and that's just from 1.6L. Take that up to 2l or more, and the power continues to climb).

No, any car has the ability to jump to the highest tier, given the proper budget. It wouldn't cost you any more money to make a Civic as fast as a Veyron, than it would to buy a Veyron. It would be a hell of a lot more work, and more time consuming tho. lol.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2009)

Every event lists what tiers it will accept (e.g. Tier 1-2).  That means you can take a Tier 1 car into a Tier 2 race; however, a fully tuned Tier 2 car will probably fair better than a fully tuned Tier 1 car.


A Civic couldn't hold together at 200+ MPH.  That's what separates the super cars from the rest--aerodynamics.  In order to make a Civic hit 250 MPH like the Veyron, your body and chassis would have be so modified that you couldn't really even call it a Civic anymore.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Every event lists what tiers it will accept (e.g. Tier 1-2).  That means you can take a Tier 1 car into a Tier 2 race; however, a fully tuned Tier 2 car will probably fair better than a fully tuned Tier 1 car.
> 
> 
> A Civic couldn't hold together at 200+ MPH.  That's what separates the super cars from the rest--aerodynamics.  In order to make a Civic hit 250 MPH like the Veyron, your body and chassis would have be so modified that you couldn't really even call it a Civic anymore.



Doesn't matter. It would still cost about the same. Besides, Civics don't fly apart at over 200mph anyway. There are a few that have done it on the salt flats.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Doesn't matter. It would still cost about the same. Besides, Civics don't fly apart at over 200mph anyway. There are a few that have done it on the salt flats.



There's also the fact that you would need to adjust the frame on a civic to input a large enough engine to reach +200mph.

Anyway back to the game. Driving with a wheel has been fine till I did the drifting. It is god awful with 270 degree steering. If it had 900 this wouldnt be such a problem im sure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2009)

If Drifting is anything like ProStreet, there's no fixing it.  Drifting was only good in Underground and Underground 2.  Ever since, it's been a PITA.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> If Drifting is anything like ProStreet, there's no fixing it.  Drifting was only good in Underground and Underground 2.  Ever since, it's been a PITA.



could of been because i was using a controller in pro street. but there i could control it. now its just messed up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Put the engine in the back of the Civic and you now have a solid platform for handling. (btw, 500HP is not hard from a civic. There are B16 powered Civics Cranking out over 750HP, and that's just from 1.6L. Take that up to 2l or more, and the power continues to climb).
> 
> No, any car has the ability to jump to the highest tier, given the proper budget. It wouldn't cost you any more money to make a Civic as fast as a Veyron, than it would to buy a Veyron. It would be a hell of a lot more work, and more time consuming tho. lol.



Oh I know you can cut a car apart all you want and make it much better, but then how much of a civic is it really? I always liked SHOgun's, but I would hardly call that a Festiva. And I know there are B series motors that can crank out huge power, but the amount of boost required to do this is unreal, would it really be a good track machine? And how much money does it take to hit 750whp? If you gotta replace the block your pretty much replacing flat out everything and once again that becomes a , is this really a civic thing? By the end of the ordeal you have pretty mcuh replaced the entire vehicle and moved the drivetrain. What I see as realistic tier jumps are vehicles that can take the power and have better orientation to work with from the factor. Like the LSx motors, you can look at 600whp on just a lowly LS1 block, from there it really only goes up. OR even the 4.6L's from the 03-04 Cobra's or the new 5.4L's, can take unreal amounts of power and easily for cheap.

What you can do with money is limitless, but there is a limit on whats realistic, even for people with tons of cash. And to make a trackable Civic or Teg with Supercar power, and not cutting out floor pans and moving things around is going to result in a laggy understeering car. It is still a game, the limits on what they are going to allow maybe could be motor swaps like Forza, but drivetrain layout swaps, I think thats a ways out.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 17, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: The more I play it, the more I hate it.



i know what you mean. there is so much going on with points for little everything. i can understand they wanted to make it look good, but they overdid it in my opinion. Look at how many screens with points come up at the end of the race, kind of annoying

plus all those cars flying off into purple lines is just irritating. 

menu doesn't look good, the buttons in menus look blurry, like upscaled from lower res to higher.


----------



## sapetto (Sep 17, 2009)

A lot of people in ATI forums are complaining about low FPS in the game. Is the game unoptimized or what?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the game and I'm not to happy with it, Graphics are maxed out, FPS are great (even though I'm ATI) and I'm a NFS fan but the game just didn't live up to its hype imo. It doesn't look as good as I thought it was or play either.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 17, 2009)

> Try these settings guys its a nice base line an brings the cars under control:
> 
> Steering Dead Zone 35
> Accelerator Dead Zone 5%
> ...







> Ok I got another bit of fine adjustments if you guys want to try them out:
> Steering Dead Zone-15%
> Accel Dead Zone-10%
> Brake Dead Zone-10%
> ...



source.  

This article provides good information on how to setup your gamepad or wheel.  This is worth looking at as it gives good info on how to setup your wheel or your gamepad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2009)

The guys who use torrenting for free stuff are bastard thieves. Rot ya scum.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 17, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I got the game and I'm not to happy with it, Graphics are maxed out, FPS are great (even though I'm ATI) and I'm a NFS fan but the game just didn't live up to its hype imo. It doesn't look as good as I thought it was or play either.



I will admit it does not look as good as they showed it too but its still a game thats fun to play at least


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2009)

sapetto said:


> A lot of people in ATI forums are complaining about low FPS in the game. Is the game unoptimized or what?


I have to kill WCG in order to make it remotely playable.  With WCG on, I get flashbacks to ProStreet in Nevada. 




TheMailMan78 said:


> The guys who use torrenting for free stuff are bastard thieves. Rot ya scum.


EA's the thief on this one.  I want a refund.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 17, 2009)

My m8s selling a brand new sealed copy of NFS Shift on the 360 for £25....if anyone wants it PM, quickly! lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 17, 2009)

Benetanegia said:


> I actually like the fact that cars don't change tier. IMO it was stupid that (i.e.) a Civic was as fast as the supercars when all of them were fully upgraded. You could make it through the games with your starting car too, there was no need to change it. No matter how much you like your Civic, Golf GTi or Clio, it will never have a chance against a tunned supercar.



really? dont forget that the fastest street legal car (i believe in 2003) was an inline 6 cylinder Toyota celica at 1500 horsepower.  It is very typical for any car to beat a supercar with enough drivetrain/powertrain/weight reduction enhancement, and has been shown plenty of times.

hell, you can guarantee that at any one time there are more faster civics driving on the road than any one supercar.  There are tons and tons of civics that have over 600, 700, and 800WHP all over the place, even in just the US.  

Read a street racing magazine sometime folks.  I know of a guy here in tennesse that has a 700HP Supra, and the only things hes done to it is an engine bore, a higher twin-turbo, and more small tweaks, and he doesnt make more than $60k or so a year.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I know you can cut a car apart all you want and make it much better, but then how much of a civic is it really? I always liked SHOgun's, but I would hardly call that a Festiva. And I know there are B series motors that can crank out huge power, but the amount of boost required to do this is unreal, would it really be a good track machine? And how much money does it take to hit 750whp? If you gotta replace the block your pretty much replacing flat out everything and once again that becomes a , is this really a civic thing? By the end of the ordeal you have pretty mcuh replaced the entire vehicle and moved the drivetrain. What I see as realistic tier jumps are vehicles that can take the power and have better orientation to work with from the factor. Like the LSx motors, you can look at 600whp on just a lowly LS1 block, from there it really only goes up. OR even the 4.6L's from the 03-04 Cobra's or the new 5.4L's, can take unreal amounts of power and easily for cheap.
> 
> What you can do with money is limitless, but there is a limit on whats realistic, even for people with tons of cash. And to make a trackable Civic or Teg with Supercar power, and not cutting out floor pans and moving things around is going to result in a laggy understeering car. It is still a game, the limits on what they are going to allow maybe could be motor swaps like Forza, but drivetrain layout swaps, I think thats a ways out.


I want to be able to tube frame a car. As long as it still carries the original VIN, it's still a Civic, as far as I'm concerned. lol. But, I wouldn't do that to a Civic anyway. I'd rather take a 240sx to those extremes. That's much more feasible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I want to be able to tube frame a car. As long as it still carries the original VIN, it's still a Civic, as far as I'm concerned. lol. But, I wouldn't do that to a Civic anyway. I'd rather take a 240sx to those extremes. That's much more feasible.



mustang, MUSTANG, MUSTANG!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> mustang, MUSTANG, MUSTANG!



Too obvious. I switched to rice because everyone around here assumes they're slow. I'm obsessed with sleepers. lol.

Tho I still want to build a fox hatch with a complete 03 CObra drivetrain, IRS and all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> really? dont forget that the fastest street legal car (i believe in 2003) was an inline 6 cylinder Toyota celica at 1500 horsepower.  It is very typical for any car to beat a supercar with enough drivetrain/powertrain/weight reduction enhancement, and has been shown plenty of times.


Uh?  1993 to date: Jaguar XJ220, McLaren F1 LM, Koenigsegg CCR, Buggatti Veyron, SSC Ultimate Aero.  No one keeps official record of "fastest street-legal car" namely because it varies by country.  A car might be able to get papers in the United Kingdom for instance that doesn't qualify in USA (specifically, EPA regulations).  Moreover, every state in the USA has the authority to set its own restrictions.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 18, 2009)

Who's having frame rate problems with Shift?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I want to be able to tube frame a car. As long as it still carries the original VIN, it's still a Civic, as far as I'm concerned. lol. But, I wouldn't do that to a Civic anyway. I'd rather take a 240sx to those extremes. That's much more feasible.



What are the odds, my cousin just picked up a 240sx that supposedly is putting out 450hp, now is that flywheel or wheel, I'm not sure, either way I still doubt it's putting out that much. I have seen it when it was for sale and it was a sharp looking car, but 450hp through a SR20DET for the street, thats not the easiest to accomplish.



Wile E said:


> Too obvious. I switched to rice because everyone around here assumes they're slow. I'm obsessed with sleepers. lol.
> 
> Tho I still want to build a fox hatch with a complete 03 CObra drivetrain, IRS and all.



Thats because they are  But from what I have heard you didn't really switch to rice, rice is the mindset of looks before performance. Thinking that that park bench and fart cannon will net you speed, or thinking that removing your hubcaps to make it look like you have black rims is cool. So most of those ricers do a good job making people feel they are slow when your not going for looks off the bat.

Also talking about swaps and such, why not the 03 Cobra in a Focus, flat out wicked and no need to cut a tunnel for a driveshaft, prob gotta trim some firewall though. Also around here, Mustangs are practically rice, see too many with shit cans and huge spoilers, and then you realize... thats a 2.3l four popper :shadedshu


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 18, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Who's having frame rate problems with Shift?



I get slow spots and stuff. dropped textures and shadows to medium. and 4xaa and 8xaf


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 18, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I get slow spots and stuff. dropped textures and shadows to medium. and 4xaa and 8xaf



you got to be kidding right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Too obvious. I switched to rice because everyone around here assumes they're slow. I'm obsessed with sleepers. lol.
> 
> Tho I still want to build a fox hatch with a complete 03 CObra drivetrain, IRS and all.



I like people to know the rape is coming. I just installed some SLP "loud mouths" 

My pony is identical to this.....

http://mustangforums.com/forum/2513581-post29.html


----------



## raptori (Sep 18, 2009)

I think its far better than Prostreet especially in terms of driving and control and better than GRID........ Prostreet was like a joke .. GRID was boring .....and it runs very smooth and looks very nice.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What are the odds, my cousin just picked up a 240sx that supposedly is putting out 450hp, now is that flywheel or wheel, I'm not sure, either way I still doubt it's putting out that much. I have seen it when it was for sale and it was a sharp looking car, but 450hp through a SR20DET for the street, thats not the easiest to accomplish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


450 out of an SR20 isn't that hard at all. Need to build the bottom end, but everything else is pretty much at the bolt-on level to get that far.

And no, I don't focus on looks at all. If it doesn't make the car perform better, I'm not interested.

As far as the Focus, I'd rather do the fox body, as it need no modification at all to bolt up the 03 Cobra's rear suspension. The focus needs some reworking. Aka: I'm just looking at it from an ease of upgrade standpoint.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I like people to know the rape is coming. I just installed some SLP "loud mouths"
> 
> My pony is identical to this.....
> 
> http://mustangforums.com/forum/2513581-post29.html


I prefer to let them know they lost by letting them read my license plate. And my car would likely be just as loud under full throttle, but not because I chose loud mufflers, but because 1000hp is difficult to NOT make loud.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 18, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> you got to be kidding right?



I wish. i imagine your qpi is better than my fsb. and i run at 1920x1200 so a few more pixels.

FSB is at 1423.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Uh?  1993 to date: Jaguar XJ220, McLaren F1 LM, Koenigsegg CCR, Buggatti Veyron, SSC Ultimate Aero.  No one keeps official record of "fastest street-legal car" namely because it varies by country.  A car might be able to get papers in the United Kingdom for instance that doesn't qualify in USA (specifically, EPA regulations).  Moreover, every state in the USA has the authority to set its own restrictions.



This was in the US, obviously, and each state may have its own restrictions, but if you have tags for that state, you can drive it anywhere in the US, and not have to follow by that state's functions in terms of the cars functionality.  Some states, like missouri, have their own inspections per year that you have to pay for on a car.

Also, the celica I mentioned before, got a 6.2 in the quarter mile.  That is 2 or more seconds faster than any of the cars you mentioned, correct me if im wrong.


> 450 out of an SR20 isn't that hard at all. Need to build the bottom end, but everything else is pretty much at the bolt-on level to get that far.
> 
> And no, I don't focus on looks at all. If it doesn't make the car perform better, I'm not interested.
> 
> As far as the Focus, I'd rather do the fox body, as it need no modification at all to bolt up the 03 Cobra's rear suspension. The focus needs some reworking. Aka: I'm just looking at it from an ease of upgrade standpoint.


yes, the SR20DET is one of the best engines to take an enormous boost.  Civic engines are pretty well known for high boost also.  My 3000GTs 6g72 should be fun when i get around to putting a turbo in it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> This was in the US, obviously, and each state may have its own restrictions, but if you have tags for that state, you can drive it anywhere in the US, and not have to follow by that state's functions in terms of the cars functionality.  Some states, like missouri, have their own inspections per year that you have to pay for on a car.
> 
> Also, the celica I mentioned before, got a 6.2 in the quarter mile.  That is 2 or more seconds faster than any of the cars you mentioned, correct me if im wrong.



If it pulled a 6.2 in the quarter, it was a Street car only in name. Pro Stock cars don't do that, and they have gigantic slicks and tube frames.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> If it pulled a 6.2 in the quarter, it was a Street car only in name. Pro Stock cars don't do that, and they have gigantic slicks and tube frames.



Let me see if I can find the issue.  Mind you, I read this back in '06.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Let me see if I can find the issue.  Mind you, I read this back in '06.



I'm just saying, at that kind of ET, it was a street car only by technicality. It wasn't actually streetable.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

You are right.  It was 6.65, but at the time it pulled that, it was not fitted legally.  Ive never driven a celica, and dont know much about them, do they come in 6 cylinder flavor, or just 4?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> You are right.  It was 6.65, but at the time it pulled that, it was not fitted legally.  Ive never driven a celica, and dont know much about them, do they come in 6 cylinder flavor, or just 4?



Just 4.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

im driving on PRO and manual, with a controller, and it is very, very fun.  I had to put it on easy to get used to it, but this is really fun.  I liked the game before, but now it is really great.  Do yourself a favor and take the assists off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> 450 out of an SR20 isn't that hard at all. Need to build the bottom end, but everything else is pretty much at the bolt-on level to get that far.
> 
> And no, I don't focus on looks at all. If it doesn't make the car perform better, I'm not interested.
> 
> As far as the Focus, I'd rather do the fox body, as it need no modification at all to bolt up the 03 Cobra's rear suspension. The focus needs some reworking. Aka: *I'm just looking at it from an ease of upgrade standpoint*.


And yet you mess with rice. It makes no sense. Anyway what do you drive daily thats 1000hp? Also what the hell is this noise about a 6 second street legal. BS! Anyway admit you love the sound of a V8! ADMIT AND REPENT!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet you mess with rice. It makes no sense. Anyway what do you drive daily thats 1000hp? Also what the hell is this noise about a 6 second street legal. BS! Anyway admit you love the sound of a V8! ADMIT AND REPENT!



A V8 does sound absolutly amazing. But i love the sound of the sl 65 amg black.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xonn3UFaqgU


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> Also, the celica I mentioned before, got a 6.2 in the quarter mile.  That is 2 or more seconds faster than any of the cars you mentioned, correct me if im wrong.


None of the cars I mentioned have fatties on the rear and they pull those numbers straight from the factory without N20.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wile E said:


> 450 out of an SR20 isn't that hard at all. Need to build the bottom end, but everything else is pretty much at the bolt-on level to get that far.
> 
> And no, I don't focus on looks at all. If it doesn't make the car perform better, I'm not interested.
> 
> ...



Oh I know they can do it, but a built bottom end and selling the car on an open market to people like my cousin who like cars, but don't turn wrenches, I'm assuming it's a bit more tame, especially on the street 450hp through a 2.0 is going to require some octane.

But I got to agree sleepers were fun, I loved my SHO's, too bad they eat diffs for breakfast. If my car didn't have that damn hood it wouldn't get noticed as much and would be more fun, also a bit too loud.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 18, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I know they can do it, but a built bottom end and selling the car on an open market to people like my cousin who like cars, but don't turn wrenches, I'm assuming it's a bit more tame, especially on the street 450hp through a 2.0 is going to require some octane.
> 
> But I got to agree sleepers were fun, I loved my SHO's, too bad they eat diffs for breakfast. If my car didn't have that damn hood it wouldn't get noticed as much and would be more fun, also a bit too loud.



Nah, 450 thru a 2.0 only need 91 octane. I get 93 around here anyway tho.


TheMailMan78 said:


> And yet you mess with rice. It makes no sense. Anyway what do you drive daily thats 1000hp? Also what the hell is this noise about a 6 second street legal. BS! Anyway admit you love the sound of a V8! ADMIT AND REPENT!



Never!!!! lol I do miss the Ford SB rumble sometimes, but I don't miss the total lack of stealth or the fuel economy. lol.

And 1000Hp was a hypothetical. I was just implying that I want my car to be loud because of ridiculous amounts of horsepower instead of an exhaust designed to be loud.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> None of the cars I mentioned have fatties on the rear and they pull those numbers straight from the factory without N20.



The Veyron gets 10.2 in the quarter, and (correct me if im wrong) it is the fastest production car ever made.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> The Veyron gets 10.2 in the quarter, and (correct me if im wrong) it is the fastest production car ever made.



It used to be the fastest. Not anymore. America took that title back a few years ago 

Meet the SSC "Aero"








Wile E said:


> Nah, 450 thru a 2.0 only need 91 octane. I get 93 around here anyway tho.
> 
> 
> Never!!!! lol I do miss the Ford SB rumble sometimes, but I don't miss the total lack of stealth or the fuel economy. lol.
> ...


 I know what you mean about the 1000hp. My car was loud before. I used to have a Borla setup on it. Now I just have the headers. I got the SLP to annoy a neighbor of mine. I set off her car alarm ever morning. I need to figure out how to rig a boat horn up to the exhaust and I would be happy. 

Also you should look closer at the 4.6 mod. again man. I get 22 miles to the gallon and she aint even stock anymore.


----------



## 3870x2 (Sep 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It used to be the fastest. Not anymore. America took that title back a few years ago
> 
> Meet the SSC "Aero"
> http://www.shelbysupercars.com/gallery/g13-3.jpg
> ...



Wow, thank you, I totally forgot about that.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 18, 2009)

Just drove the veyron in game on the full nurburgring in an invitational event. I did quite badly but it was fun. At the start line light goes green and put my foot down, look at the dial and im already at 110 km/h. Right there my face went .  I was upset at the straight tho that it maxed out at 310km/h which is nowhere near the 407 top gear took it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2009)

That's odd. Previous NFS games had a limit of 250 MPH which is about 400 km/h.  Lemme guess, you have to upgrade it to reach the top stock speed? Lame.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 18, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's odd. Previous NFS games had a limit of 250 MPH which is about 400 km/h.  Lemme guess, you have to upgrade it to reach the top stock speed? Lame.



Well its possible i can tune the final gear to get there.  but what u said is probably right. In NFS undercover I maxed the veyron and hit 380km/h. Ah well gt5 is said to have bugatti in it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It used to be the fastest. Not anymore. America took that title back a few years ago
> 
> Meet the SSC "Aero"
> http://www.shelbysupercars.com/gallery/g13-3.jpg
> ...


A properly tuned 450HP 4 banger can pull down 30mpg driven normally. I'll probably get around 20mpg. As far as the 4.6, I'd be lucky to get 12. 

Oh, and exhausts mods like you have done usually increase gas mileage, btw.



Hybrid_theory said:


> Just drove the veyron in game on the full nurburgring in an invitational event. I did quite badly but it was fun. At the start line light goes green and put my foot down, look at the dial and im already at 110 km/h. Right there my face went .  I was upset at the straight tho that it maxed out at 310km/h which is nowhere near the 407 top gear took it.





FordGT90Concept said:


> That's odd. Previous NFS games had a limit of 250 MPH which is about 400 km/h.  Lemme guess, you have to upgrade it to reach the top stock speed? Lame.





Hybrid_theory said:


> Well its possible i can tune the final gear to get there.  but what u said is probably right. In NFS undercover I maxed the veyron and hit 380km/h. Ah well gt5 is said to have bugatti in it.



In the Veyron, you have to adjust it for it to do it's top speed. You have to disable the wing, and flip a few switches. If the game doesn't allow you to make those adjustments, that's probably why it won't hit 400+ KPH


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> In the Veyron, you have to adjust it for it to do it's top speed. You have to disable the wing, and flip a few switches. If the game doesn't allow you to make those adjustments, that's probably why it won't hit 400+ KPH[/QU
> 
> True. But in the game it went to 310 quick and then stop. like a limiter or something. I think its bad development to realism than actual speed limitations.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 19, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Wile E said:
> 
> 
> > In the Veyron, you have to adjust it for it to do it's top speed. You have to disable the wing, and flip a few switches. If the game doesn't allow you to make those adjustments, that's probably why it won't hit 400+ KPH[/QU
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2009)

Wile E said:


> In the Veyron, you have to adjust it for it to do it's top speed. You have to disable the wing, and flip a few switches. If the game doesn't allow you to make those adjustments, that's probably why it won't hit 400+ KPH


I respond to your quote with another quote:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bugatti_Veyron#Top_speed
> 
> The car's everyday top speed is listed at 350 kilometres per hour (217.5 mph). When the car reaches 220 km/h (136.7 mph), hydraulics lower the car until it has a ground clearance of about 8.9 centimetres (3.5 in). At the same time, the wing and spoiler deploy. This is the "handling mode", in which the wing helps provide 3,425 newtons (770 lbf) of downforce, holding the car to the road.[16] The driver must, using a special key (the "Top Speed Key"), toggle the lock to the left of his seat in order to attain the maximum (average) speed of 408 km/h (253.5 mph). The key functions only when the vehicle is at a stop, when a checklist then establishes whether the car—and its driver—are ready to enable 'top speed' mode. If all systems are go, the rear spoiler retracts, the front air diffusers shut and the ground clearance, normally 12.5 centimetres (4.9 in), drops to 6.5 centimetres (2.6 in).


It would make sense to limit it to 350 km/h because most of the tracks in the game have lots of turns.  But, if you limit it to 350 km/h, you'd be better off driving a Koenigsegg CCR.




Wile E said:


> Ahhh. I see. Yeah, if it gets to 310 like a bat out of hell, then just stops accelerating, it's probably an artificial limit set by the developers.


That's what happened on ProStreet during drags.  The Ford GT would be accelerating like a "bat out of hell," hit 250 MPH, and bob the throttle.  It does the same on the speed runs.  I tried several cars and they all did the same.  I think I never even saw 251 MPH.


----------



## r9 (Sep 19, 2009)

In top gear to get to 400 km.h they were running 3-4 min in straight line. I don`t think that in shift exist such truck.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah at those speeds there just isn't going to be many road worthy vehicles capable of going much faster even then 1 - 2mph is a huge feat.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2009)

Heres a few pc screenies,all on high 1680x1050 8xaa 16xaf














I dont know how the hell i won,i'm crap at driving games.The car was sliding all over under power.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice driving, car looks mint. My first race on the demo I drove the Lotus like a bumper car to check out the damage effects, wish I had a screenshot lol.


----------



## vivek90 (Sep 19, 2009)

this game is surely rocks,im also an huge fan of N F S,i have started playing nfs UG 2,MW,CARBON,Pro-street,under cover & now SHIFT (its a massive shift from its predecessors ).
Some Screen Shots(RE SIZED to lower resolution)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2009)

Does this game have a Mustang GT?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2009)

Have a look bud,heres a list-
http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/need-speed-shift-cars-and-track-list-revealed-$1299587.htm

Edit-Falken Tire 2010 Ford Mustang GT  is there


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just played the demo, not really into racing games but thought this was awesome.

Came last one my first try, 5th on second try, then 1st on 3rd try.

I'm an aggressive driver I barge through on the corners ha ha.

Awesome graphics, I'm not playing it fuly maxed out but close enough. HD3850 so the game must be pretty optimised.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2009)

tigger said:


> Have a look bud,heres a list-
> http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/need-speed-shift-cars-and-track-list-revealed-$1299587.htm
> 
> Edit-Falken Tire 2010 Ford Mustang GT  is there


I hate the new body style. I guess I won't be buying this one.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> In top gear to get to 400 km.h they were running 3-4 min in straight line. I don`t think that in shift exist such truck.



I know that as well. But I was maybe 1/4 of the way down the straight in the nurburgring when i maxed out at 310.

It was a 5 mile straight fyi


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

any1 having problems drifting using keyboard? coz I am! damn this game needs steering wheel.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> any1 having problems drifting using keyboard? coz I am! damn this game needs steering wheel.



Steering wheel doesnt help dude. You're stuck with 270 steering and i couldnt get good drifting after trying several times.

Gamespot's review said the drifting isnt very good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

You can adjust those of steering options and breaking options. you might need to tweek your handling in order to be able to drift.

I found the handling pretty realistic, if I went at it to hard I would loose control etc.

I managed to drift on 1 or 2 turns on the London track.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> You can adjust those of steering options and breaking options. you might need to tweek your handling in order to be able to drift.
> 
> I found the handling pretty realistic, if I went at it to hard I would loose control etc.
> 
> I managed to drift on 1 or 2 turns on the London track.



My handling is pretty good for driving, 900 steering would be nice. But because they offer "assistance" in the drifting part of the game. It's so easy to over steer.

it could be partially because ive done a fair bit of drifting in GT5p and LFS. So im used to full steering with my wheel.


----------



## Lillebror (Sep 19, 2009)

Just ordered the logitech g25! its gonna be sooo awesome to play this and grid with it! =D Shift is actualy one of the newer games in the nfs series that i like! last one before that, was most wanted.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have my steering and braking assist to low and those controls (brake, steering, etc) to on or high but I haven't toy around with the settings in drift just on race yet. I have also set steering sensitivity and those other sensitivity to 100 but those dead zone I have left them to 0. Should I also play with those settings? the dead zone? or is it specifically for those who use steering wheel?

here's some screenies:

Nissan GT-R (R35) tier 3
lvl 3 performance & visuals unlocked

relaxing to drive even at high speeds, good handling & grip


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

Lillebror said:


> Just ordered the logitech g25! its gonna be sooo awesome to play this and grid with it! =D Shift is actualy one of the newer games in the nfs series that i like! last one before that, was most wanted.



If you want some really good car physics i recommend Live for speed. You can purchase an S1 or S2 license at their site.

No real cars or tracks, but there's a fair size online community and one of the best car physics games out there.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 19, 2009)

I used a 360 controller, and experianced no lag issues at 1920X1200 all high settings.


The Lotus is funk to drive, and somewhat unbelievable, and you get heavily penalized for missing shifts and not shifting at the correct time. And I hate the auto braking as you approach corners.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

By the way guys, I can't recommend driving like an ass enough!

Rather then using your breaks when everyones slowing down at a corner, just aim for the closest closest to the lead position that you can reach, hand break turn just before you hit them and BAM they go flying hopefully take out everyone else and your free to come first


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

Steevo said:


> I used a 360 controller, and experianced no lag issues at 1920X1200 all high settings.
> 
> 
> The Lotus is funk to drive, and somewhat unbelievable, and you get heavily penalized for missing shifts and not shifting at the correct time. And I hate the auto braking as you approach corners.



Maybe i should go to catalyst 9.9? I have a 4870x2 and do have the occasional fps slowage.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> By the way guys, I can't recommend driving like an ass enough!
> 
> Rather then using your breaks when everyones slowing down at a corner, just aim for the closest closest to the lead position that you can reach, hand break turn just before you hit them and BAM they go flying hopefully take out everyone else and your free to come first



True, just watch out for the charger looking cars, tehy seem to be so heavy most other cars can't move them. This is also the reason I hate the auto braking, can't ram cars easily enough at tight corners.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> By the way guys, I can't recommend driving like an ass enough!
> 
> Rather then using your breaks when everyones slowing down at a corner, just aim for the closest closest to the lead position that you can reach, hand break turn just before you hit them and BAM they go flying hopefully take out everyone else and your free to come first



ya I noticed bumping opponents sometimes they tend to roll over like a paper car. The damage suck little improvement over prostreet.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

By closest closest, I did mean closest one. My brain is turning to mush : /

You can switch of auto breaking and steering assistance.

Or even ramp them up.

Check out the options menu before you start a race.


----------



## fireblade77 (Sep 19, 2009)

ur right the g25 wheel will be great but not in this game or grid. i have the microsoft force feedback wheel which is old now but in games like toca race driver and gtr2 and gtr evolution it is amazing cos all i do is turn off the force feedback in game not on the button on the wheel cos if u do that the wheel goes all slack with no feeling but if u turn it off in game the wheel stays a little stiff so it feels perfect.
now both grid and this game (well the demo) when u turn the force feedback off in game the wheel goes all slack with no feel to it at all and if u leave force feedback on then ur always correcting ur steering when driving in a straight line (its crap) so always best to leave it off but as i said with this game and grid u have no feeling at all to it.
if u have a steering wheel without force feedback and it is a little stiff all the time then im sure it will be good but i would be interested in hearing from anyone else with force feedback wheels like the g25 or cheaper as to what they have to say.
imo the best feeling racing game out there for a wheel is gtr evolution i dont know how to say it but it just feels right, i mean when u turn the wheel to go round a corner it turns perfect and when u come out of the corner its right where as in grid its almost like the sensitivity is far to high so ur always over steering and correcting what u have done just on a simple corner im sure there must be people out there know what im talking about and ive played with all settings and i just wish someone could tell me that this game leaves the force feedback wheel a little stiff when u turn the feedback off in game so it would be perfect but im sure it will be the same as the demo (or maybe this only happens with the microsoft one and the g25 stays stiff ?)


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've tried turning off both steering and braking assistance off tried it on Veyron destroyed the car in 1st corner  it's good tho you can drive a car for other tiers so you could also experience them even if you haven't both one.

for me steering and braking assistance is only good for tier 1 & 2 using keyboard. Veyron instantly fly without them.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

I dislike gtr's forcefeedback it doesnt resist as a linear fashion like LFS and GT5 do.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> any1 having problems drifting using keyboard? coz I am! damn this game needs steering wheel.



or a control pad


----------



## RadeonX2 (Sep 19, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> or a control pad



forgot to mention that  anyways im stuck with keyboard till I get a gamepad. Steering wheel is a bit costly.


----------



## wolf (Sep 19, 2009)

I gotta say i LOVE this game, i've been glued to my pc for the past 48 hours not able to stop playing even to post here, except now, about Shift 

I'm using a G25, on my rig in specs and WOWIE what an awesome time, it's getting really close to putting you in the seat IMO, I just have so much fun.

Sorta feels like a combo of GT4/Forza and some TDU in there... fantastic to play, can't rave enough about this game.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2009)

wolf said:


> I gotta say i LOVE this game, i've been glued to my pc for the past 48 hours not able to stop playing even to post here, except now, about Shift
> 
> I'm using a G25, on my rig in specs and WOWIE what an awesome time, it's getting really close to putting you in the seat IMO, I just have so much fun.
> 
> Sorta feels like a combo of GT4/Forza and some TDU in there... fantastic to play, can't rave enough about this game.



lol it is addictive isnt it.  Sadly Im stuck with the XBOX360 version but its still awesome   Ive been playing it on/off for the past week


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2009)

Can someone take some screens of the various Mustangs in the game?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 19, 2009)

I just drove about 200 meters with another car on my roof.

Awesome.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 19, 2009)

I just did an invitational of F1 maclaren vs maclaren slr 722. I went with the F1 as it had better stats. but i do like the slr more personally.

Had to be careful on the throttle with this one. Put too much down then you cant handle the coming corner. The engine roar of this puppy was just awesome.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 20, 2009)

just bought it today, its by far the best nfs game, the drivers experience feels almost real, but a little sensitive even with my xbox360 controller, just need the time to play with controls, there's a few problems like other's have experinced,  like poor perfomance running it on my old rig, after tinkering for a while i managed to get the game playable at 1600x1200 no all high settings expect for shadows, motion blur to off my frames were steady 35 to 50fps, oh and the stupid game crashing, all i did was set compatibility to windows 98, went to my documents nfs shift folder open it up with notepad set motion blur to 0, found something else u guys might wanna try ?


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 20, 2009)

have any of u ever noticed the game doesn't look that great graphics wise even with all settings at high, well try this out, by going into my documents directory, look for nfs shift folder look for a file called graphics config.xml open it with notepad, change these settings 

0 is off only for shadows, motion blue vsync etc. 0 low, 1 medium, 2 high, 3 ultra high, not to worry when in game viewing graphic settings shows nothing lol, let me know what u guys think, to me the game looks more sharper, also i got away running this game with old nvidia driver's 
version 169.21, with no physx driver installed 
TextureResolution 3
CarDetailLevel 3
TrackDetailLeve 3
ShadowDetailLevel 0 off, 1 to 3
MotionblurLevel 0 off 1 to 3
EffectsDetailLevel 3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate the new body style. I guess I won't be buying this one.



The bodystyle didn't change, just basically headlights, front bumper, rear, and tail lights, I think something on rear quarters too, but same style. I'm up in the air about which I like more, a mix of them would look the best to me.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> forgot to mention that  anyways im stuck with keyboard till I get a gamepad. Steering wheel is a bit costly.



Im useless with steering wheels lol!  I think pads for driving games are a must


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Im useless with steering wheels lol!  I think pads for driving games are a must



i've just played this and i have to say it is pretty amazing game just been messing with my starting car the Mazda RX-8 then i'm switch to the RX-7  yay


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Sep 20, 2009)

yah same mazda is my fav ftw, they should of added the mazda protege es


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The bodystyle didn't change, just basically headlights, front bumper, rear, and tail lights, I think something on rear quarters too, but same style. I'm up in the air about which I like more, a mix of them would look the best to me.



You just described the whole damn car man.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Just started playing and got my PS3 controller working, seems like a lot of fun so far.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You just described the whole damn car man.



Not at all, thats a facelift, doors are still the same, hoods still the same I think, roof, windshield, rear windows, its just the ends of the car that god revised. Think of a LT1 Trans Am, then a LS1 Trans AM. Granted they actually changed front fenders, but people swap those all the time to revise the LT1's to look like the LS1 versions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 21, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It's basically ProStreet without the anouncer.  Frankly, I'm unimpressed.  Casual mode was just plain stupid.  Pro is barely playable without a manual transmission.  Normal was just plain cheesy.  I didn't try experienced.  Still can't brake and steer without losing control.  The two cars I drove (BMW M3 and Mazda RX-8) act like they burn out in third gear from a coast.
> 
> Need for Speed has always been about arcade.  They make it a simulator and the "fun" vacuum takes hold.  I think this one gets filed close to Carbon.



Kind of weird, I do play Carbon on my Roomates XB360, and Notice Graphical Slow Down once in awhile, he blames the HD space when I know its not that but either the graphics engine is getting too hot, needs to be cleaned internally (dustiness), Internet connection is causing problems or the Game code is garbage. Btw I have taken over Basically 3 areas in 1 day. Got a Camaro Maxed out.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just started playing and got my PS3 controller working, seems like a lot of fun so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, thats a facelift, doors are still the same, hoods still the same I think, roof, windshield, rear windows, its just the ends of the car that god revised. Think of a LT1 Trans Am, then a LS1 Trans AM. Granted they actually changed front fenders, but people swap those all the time to revise the LT1's to look like the LS1 versions.


No the fenders changed, hood, rear quarter panels, grill, rear all changed. Dude its not just a "facelift".


----------



## Wile E (Sep 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the fenders changed, hood, rear quarter panels, grill, rear all changed. Dude its not just a "facelift".



Yeah it is. It's just a facelift. The chassis is the same. All that changed from 86-87 as well, and much more drastically, but it was only considered a face lift back then, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Yeah it is. It's just a facelift. The chassis is the same. All that changed from 86-87 as well, and much more drastically, but it was only considered a face lift back then, too.



We were talking body. Not chassis man. I know everything under the body is the same.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> We were talking body. Not chassis man. I know everything under the body is the same.



Kind of, but that is what has always been called a facelift, usually ends of the cars get refinements. Like he said 86 - 87 mustangs is one, like I said 97-98 Camaros and Trans Am's, heck pontiac and chevy are very famous for that also the 73 to 74 Camaro/TA was a massive change, but it is all mostly swapable parts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kind of, but that is what has always been called a facelift, usually ends of the cars get refinements. Like he said 86 - 87 mustangs is one, like I said 97-98 Camaros and Trans Am's, heck pontiac and chevy are very famous for that also the 73 to 74 Camaro/TA was a massive change, but it is all mostly swapable parts.



My point is NONE of the parts are interchangeable. A 2010 hood will not fit on an 09 front end unless you change the rest of the body. Yeah the "guts" are the same but everything else is different. Anyway all I said is I hated the new body and you said they were the same....which they are not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My point is NONE of the parts are interchangeable. A 2010 hood will not fit on an 09 front end unless you change the rest of the body. Yeah the "guts" are the same but everything else is different. Anyway all I said is I hated the new body and you said they were the same....which they are not.



Oh I know they won't fit, neither will any of the single parts on  any of the cars we listed. 79-86 stang owners swap out bumper, headlights, headerpanel, fenders, and hood to move to the 87-93 look, same with 93-97 F-Body owners.

But I didn't say they were the same, I said the front end and rear end changed, just like any gen that got a facelift/restyling, almost all parts are bolt on. At this time of coarse it would break the bank to swap the parts around since they are so new. But just wait another 10 years when people wish they had an 05 - 09 and pick up those parts or vise versa. 

Just like if I ever picked up a 74-76 T/A I would swap the front end to 77-78 style, I just like it a lot more. And could do that because cost for that is reasonable. I understand what your saying completely about them being different, as they are and I guarantee those swaps will happen in the future.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 22, 2009)

Found a bug, its posted on other sites but thought id let u know. Dont pick any z06 in any race. it likes to not drive at all in the game. the new patch doesnt fix this either


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 27, 2009)

Haven't yet played the full game, but I'll get it once it's available. One thing I did right from the start, was changing the car behavior/steering thing (wth was it called?) to realistic or whatever... then used only the traction control on low... but then I turned the anti-lock brakes on also... Was able to do quite nice laps with Zonda at SPA with those settings. There was SO MUCH to do just to keep the car on the tarmac... But that was with keyboard and automatic gears. 

I was thinking about getting a G25 just for this game... But that costs about 200€... in Germany its little over 160€ plus 30€ shipping to Finland... damn


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 4, 2009)

found this on evga... added NFS:shift... sli added... 

"Nvidia released a new beta driver. 

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us 

New in Version 191.03 

•Adds support for OpenGL 3.2 for GeForce 8, 9, 100, and 200-series GPUs and ION GPUs. 
•Accelerates performance in several gaming applications. The following are examples of improvements measured with version 191.03 drivers vs. version 190.62 drivers (results will vary depending on your GPU, system configuration, and game settings): 
◦Up to 12% performance increase in ARMA 2 
◦Up to 8% performance increase in Batman: Arkham Asylum with GPU PhysX enabled 
◦Up to 50% performance increase in Call of Juarez: Blood in Bound with SLI enabled 
◦Up to 14% performance increase in Fallout 3 (indoor scenes) with antialiasing enabled 
◦Up to 10% performance increase in Far Cry 2 (DX9 version) with antialiasing enabled 
◦Up to 34% performance increase in Prototype with antialiasing enabled 
•Adds SLI support for Darkfall, Dawn of Magic 2: Time of Shadows, Dreamkiller, Fuel, Majesty 2: The Fantasy Kingdom Sim, Need for Speed: Shift and more. 
•Includes numerous bug fixes, including the following key fix (additional bug fixes can be found in the release notes on the documentation tab): For graphics cards supporting multiple clock states, 3D clocks correctly return to 2D clocks after exiting a 3D application. 
•Users without US English operating systems can select their language and download the International driver here. 
New in Release 190/191 Drivers 

•Includes WHQL support for DirectCompute with Windows 7 and GeForce 8-series or higher graphics cards. 
•Installs PhysX System Software version 9.09.0814. 
•Supports NVIDIA 3D Vision Discover, a complete, low cost solution to start your immersive stereoscopic 3D experience. NOTE: If you are using NVIDIA 3D Vision active shutter glasses, you must download the separate 3D Vision driver which includes the driver for the 3D Vision IR emitter. 
•Supports CUDA 2.3 for improved performance in GPU Computing applications. See CUDA Zone for more details. 
•Supports a new user-controlled power management setting for select GeForce 9-series and later graphics cards (only available on cards that already support more than one power state). This option allows users to set a performance level for each DirectX or OpenGL application. 
"


----------



## newconroer (Oct 18, 2009)

So despite the whole ATI performance contraversy, it's safe to say that for the most part, EA has redeemed themselves for all of the trashy NFS titles that came after the Porsche Unleashed game.

However overall the game itself is like GRID 2.0

The benefits are :

-Slightly better visuals than Grid
-More car selection
-More in-depth campaign
-More online options
-More tuning and control adjustments

The cons are :

-Bit dated visuals in comparison to the gaming market
-No pit stops (and subsequently no tire wear, damage control, car maintenance)
-No qualifying
-No mechanical/electrical failures
-No country/sceneric cruises - no open ended courses
-No dragrace strip
-Terrible AI


The downsides of Ai is particularly glaring. The game attempts to offer both arcade playstyle, as well as simulation, but while the simulation makes a very valiant attempt to create difficulty and realism, it fails in one major aspect - something that most other car games even so called 'simulators' have done so for years - and that is computer AI.

For so long I've been wanting a game where the opponents are actually smart. "Smart" could mean tactical, aggressive, conservative - not just on a whole, meaning driver style/personality - but adaptive as well. 

The common examples are that if you get loose in a turn, or go slightly off your racing line, there's a chance in real life that you might give up or have to give up a position. Key word there was 'have.' You can't just barrel back on the road wrecklessly and expect every car to slam on their brakes for you; however, there are situations where a mistake is made and the best course of action is for the driver(s) behind you, to take evasive action - whether that's slowing down, or darting around you. Yet in this game, and many others, the cars just plow into the back of you, or they get do slam on their brakes, but then get some sudden burst of speed and blow right by you. I'm very good at judging the action in front of me, so I can sometimes avoid things, however the AI behind me just blitz on, slamming into me, and turning any of my evasive maneuvers into a full blown crash. If it happens now and again, hey that's racing, but everytime... I hate the feeling of having to be not careful but EXTRA careful if I'm anywhere except in the lead - not because of the cars in front (although they do tend to drive like they are controlled by a person on a keyboard, with digital ON or OFF speed control and steering) but because of the cars behind. 

I could spend a whole page giving examples and citing racing situations, but the bottom line is that you can't ever get that 'hug and tuck' racing in these games, because the AI is just too dumb. You can't get that formula one, or touring car championship slipstream feeling, because you're afraid the car in front is going to just up and brake at the most ridiculous times, or the car in the rear won't brake at all, and use you as a bumper.

And that's what I really really long for, is to be able to run lap after lap, tucked up behind someone like it was Senna vs Prost, just ticking off the laps, inching ever so close until the window to pass opens up.

Even Nascar games - where a lot of Nascar is literally bumper to bumper - can't seem to get it right.

So on that merit alone, the game gets a 7 from me. It lacks NFS heritage, and it tries to be something it's not.

I still say Geoff Crammond's Grand Prix II was the best we've ever had.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2009)

TBH I think NFSU and U2 were Great, MW was Ok. Carbon- eh i guess was ok but wasnt that great, Prostreet and Shift I haven't played.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 19, 2009)

U2 was my favorite NFS. I dearly miss the mod system and dyno.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 19, 2009)

Underground was good. Mods and pimp out a car, aggressive driver AI.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wile E said:


> U2 was my favorite NFS. I dearly miss the mod system and dyno.



I liked the Paint Schemes I could Implement in U and U2, later Iterations became too complicated, like the Windows Color Palate System (so many color shades that when you switch you dont notice a difference) I think only way that would work is if there are numbers implemented into it.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone got so magical fix on the latency issues? (yeah I have ports open) Today I had my first race where everyone is under 200ms (like it should be). Most of the time others are 300ms+ or even 400ms+.

Peeps are getting angry for no reason blaming others for ramming and what not, when it's all just down to high ping and lag it causes. Last race I did a moment ago, there was one with 1500ms 

Sure hope they make the net code better on 1.2 or at least give the option nt o see everyones ping on the lobby and especially your own.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 21, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Anyone got so magical fix on the latency issues? (yeah I have ports open) Today I had my first race where everyone is under 200ms (like it should be). Most of the time others are 300ms+ or even 400ms+.
> 
> Peeps are getting angry for no reason blaming others for ramming and what not, when it's all just down to high ping and lag it causes. Last race I did a moment ago, there was one with 1500ms
> 
> Sure hope they make the net code better on 1.2 or at least give the option nt o see everyones ping on the lobby and especially your own.



Either the Servers are not ready for full load, Your ISP amongst others is having problems, or there is a Cache space with in the Games Directory that needs clearing or even a Log File.


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 21, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Either the Servers are not ready for full load, Your ISP amongst others is having problems, or there is a Cache space with in the Games Directory that needs clearing or even a Log File.



Well it's P2P, so EA servers are used just for data recording and match making. ISP issues could be a day or a week, but not constantly and pings were just fine in BF2142.

Rest of that sounds weird, wouldn't HDD issues reflect in SP too, not just MP?

So far I've just joined games, haven't hosted any. Don't like to do that because my keyboard is under my table when using a wheel and choosing tracks/options/chatting gets hard.

24/1 Mbps connection. Maybe Shift does a simple bandwidth test, thinks my connection is great and routs most data through me killing upload? Though I asked one host what pings he saw and it was the same 350ms, so it's more general.

Anyhow, I've raced people in US with pings in 250ms range in FlatOut, higher latency to Europe is silly. However there is no thread in the official forums of any ping issues and no replies here with anything similar, so maybe it's just me


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ya i just noticed High Ping for a few days with my machine in DFX2, well low and behold it was my Housemates Computer Running Micro Torrent which was seeding the files, Im thinking of implementing a bandwidth limiter each time he uses that program so it doesn't hog all of it, any settings I could use in a Linksys Router for such reason?


----------



## OnBoard (Oct 22, 2009)

You can limit BW straight from utorrent. For routers, there is QoS settings that could be used for that.

edit (everything below):
For the latency issues. Had a under 200ms host today and 5 other people under 200ms in the race. Everyting was great and smooth even with one ~250ms dude. So it's not me or my connection, seems shift just needs lots of bandwith for the host/good connection peeps.

Then a player with 4500ms-700ms joined and the game started to lag for everyone. It still showed under 200ms for us most, but cars were driving on top of each other and it was just a deastruction derby with hits left and right. Everyone there was a clean driver, but the race went bad so easily with lag.

So, seems like it would be pretty easy to fix. Needs just some tweak on the net code, so that one bad connection doesn't cause lag for all. A lobby where you can see what is hosted and with what ping, so people generally select hosts close to them. Would be a much nicer MP experience and more happy people.

One host left pissed of with people "driving on the grass" and quit before I could tell him it's just lag. I saw the host driving on grass and hitting walls and same for him for us. Generally cars don't jump around when they lag, like they have on other games, so it looks like peple are cutting corners, when in fact they are not.

Well hopefully at least enyone in TPU with Shift knows that most of the people drive on the road and don't crash. If it looks like they cut and crash you off the road without anything happening to them, it's  just lag. Higher the opponents ping is the more room you should leave, not to cause an accident.

under 200ms get to the bumber
250-300ms: leave at least half car lenght
over 300ms: leave a car lenght
over 400ms: stay away


----------

